# Bugs I Miss



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I've been enjoying my Model3 for about 2 years now, and I think we often overlook just how much the car has improved with each successive update. Yeah, sometimes it's a two steps forward and one step back process, but on the whole we don't seem to fully appreciate just how far we've come.

Today, I was waiting at a red light looking at my display, when it occurred to me that all the vehicles around me were accurately displayed on the monitor. This led me to reminisce about "the good old days" when the cars used to jump around and "dance" on the screen. This was particularly entertaining when the dancing cars synced up with the music that was playing. And as I was thinking about all this, I found myself a wee bit sad for the old "dancing" cars.

Anyone else recall any entertaining quirks in the car that may have disappeared with software "improvements"?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I was thinking about dancing cars the other day. occassionally a pedestrian image flips backwards and I get a moonwalker, but cars around me are pretty stable (and boring).


----------

